# Storms in Spain



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Alicante / Valencia area hit by tornado last night 4 dead much damage and lots of roads washed away.
Take care if you are heading this way.


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

We are already there! We are at the new Marjal site close to Crevillente and we did have quite a thunderstorm last night/early this morning. We missed the tornado here fortunately.

JohnW


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*news*

Hello Tonka,

Not seen anything on the news.

Trev


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Vinaros flooded yesterday and made the National News yesterday evening, quite a lot of damage done. Some photos here: http://www.elpais.com/fotogaleria/T...d/Valenciana/elpgal/20111120elpepunac_2/Zes/1

We are a few Ks out of town and all is OK, if damp, here, Alan.


----------



## Bruce (Jul 14, 2007)

Here (inland from Denia, Costa Blanca north area), there were some heavy thunderstorms last night, now clearing; but I've not seen or heard anything on the Spanish radio or TV news as yet about any actual flooding in this area of Spain.


----------



## kaacee (Nov 29, 2008)

We are at Alcossebre and experiencing really heavy and prolonged thunderstorms. Lots of surface water but no serious flooding..yet !!

Scheduled to be moving south next week so hoping it clears up by then.

Keith


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Tomorrow is to be wet again then it's set to improve: http://www.eltiempo.es/vinaros.html

Kaacee you seem to have been lucky, like us, to have missed the flooding, Alan.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Hot and sunny here in North Yorkshire. 25c!!


----------

